# Cracks appearing on my Burstner rear Bumper



## 96299

Hi all 

Just making people aware really,especially new shape Burstner Argos owners (it maybe happening to other Burstner models as well ) that hairline cracks have started to appear on the rear bumper of my motorhome around the radius cutout for the corner pillars.At first I thought it was paint lifting until my dealer Camper Uk pointed out that it was actually cracking. 8O We now know of three people to have this problem,so if you have a Burstner,especially an argos,check your rear bumpers very carefully for signs of cracking.The cracks can be very hard to see.


----------



## dragabed

*cracks appearingon my burstner*

have youbeen going over lots of speed bumps?


----------



## 96299

No dragabed ,I have not been going over lots of speed bumps. :roll: 

steve


----------



## brianamelia

I had exactly the same problem on my Bessecar and Swift kindly agreed to replace it


----------



## Rapide561

*Burstner*

Hi

More to the point though, what did Camper UK advise you to do?

Russell


----------



## 96299

brianamelia said:


> I had exactly the same problem on my Bessecar and Swift kindly agreed to replace it


Ah-so its not just on Burstners then.This could be a bigger problem then as these cracks are very hard to see.Mine is being replaced when the Germans can send one over without damaging it. :roll:

steve

Oh..and apparently they are out of stock at the moment 8O I wonder why that is then. :?

Edit.. Sorry russ didn`t see your post.Answer above.


----------



## 106986

Hi Steve 

I just been out and had a look at ours, there are a couple of small cracks on one side of the rear bumper, they are only about 1cm in length and look a little like stress cracks. 

Ours is going in on Sunday for yearly habitation check and engine service, we have a long list of little niggles that need fixing, plus we damaged the wheel arch on some rocks in Spain in the summer (apparently a new plastic wheel arch is 900 quid!).

Kirsty


----------



## 96299

Willows18 said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I just been out and had a look at ours, there are a couple of small cracks on one side of the rear bumper, they are only about 1cm in length and look a little like stress cracks.
> 
> Ours is going in on Sunday for yearly habitation check and engine service, we have a long list of little niggles that need fixing, plus we damaged the wheel arch on some rocks in Spain in the summer (apparently a new plastic wheel arch is 900 quid!).
> 
> Kirsty


Ouch on the wheel arch Kirsty. 8O I`ll be taking a little more care now,thanks 

Sounds like yours is cracking too.Stress cracks they are and mine is on both sides.Insist on a new bumper and not just a paint repair.

steve


----------



## Happycampers

Morning all.. your certainlly not alone with having cracks,I'm awaiting anew low profile front roof replacement on my 4month old Fleurette, acrack appeared in it above the drivers door, which is abit more than hair line as you can flex the crack, a repair was offered but well and truly declined and a new roof requested,even offered to take it back to France for repair, as long as they pay the ferry trip,as you can guess I'm still waiting to hear :roll: :roll:.

Nigel


----------



## EdsMH

HI Steve

As you know my Burstner 747 has the same stress cracks so I got on to my dealer RDH in Mansfield. 

It is pleasing to say that they were very efficient and put a claim in with Burstner and had an answer back within 48hrs that the bumper would be replaced.

Now just waiting for it to be delivered and happy to wait patiently as the cracks don't affect the use of the van and dealer has been super.

What does concern me a bit is that the bumper does appear to be quite flimsy. Seems to be more about making the rear end look pretty rather than any sort of protection. Does anyone know if there is a supplier that does rear protection bars for Burstners?

Will keep group informed on how we get on

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 96299

EdsMH said:


> HI Steve
> 
> As you know my Burstner 747 has the same stress cracks so I got on to my dealer RDH in Mansfield.
> 
> It is pleasing to say that they were very efficient and put a claim in with Burstner and had an answer back within 48hrs that the bumper would be replaced.
> 
> Now just waiting for it to be delivered and happy to wait patiently as the cracks don't affect the use of the van and dealer has been super.
> 
> What does concern me a bit is that the bumper does appear to be quite flimsy. Seems to be more about making the rear end look pretty rather than any sort of protection. Does anyone know if there is a supplier that does rear protection bars for Burstners?
> 
> Will keep group informed on how we get on
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ed


Yes Ed I agree.All the plastic bumpers and arches seem to be tinsle rather than RSJ`S.Glad that your dealer has come good on this.I think this is quite a big problem now as apparently Burstner are now out of stock on the bumper side of things. 8O

steve


----------



## Bubblehead

Chigman

I havnt noticed any cracks on the rear bumper ....YET, but I will be having a good look over the weekend.

We do however have to large cracks on the front scuttle where the supports from the fiat frame work have been adapted to fit the Burstner bodywork. I assume this only applies to A Class conversions and can only be seen by looking down where the wipers are when parked. We should be getting this resolved over the next few weeks.

It would be intresting to see if this is widespread.

Our van is also going in for the Burstner recall to have extra leaf springs fitted and the wheel arch liners checked for damage.

Andy


----------



## sennen523

Hello All,
My Autotrail Cheyenne (2007) has a hairline crack in the GRP about 300mm long, on the nearside rear mudguard. Lamplas who supply Autotrail, have filled and sprayed the crack twice but it has returned yet again!
I am pushing my dealer to get a complete new skirt.
Thanks.


----------



## EdsMH

An Update

I said I would keep group informed on repair

RDH were as good as their word and rear bumper arrived pretty quickly. Went in for fitment and when old bumper (rear valance would be more accurate) was removed I was amazed at how light and flexible it was.

The good news was that the guys installed the new one but when complete we discovered that the new one again had small cracks on the left side. Probably the same issue of stress cracks but appeared only on fitting. RDH will put in another warranty claim to get another bumper.

Regards

Ed


----------



## fairways

same here noticed a tiny small crack did you get it replaced ?


Chigman said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just making people aware really,especially new shape Burstner Argos owners (it maybe happening to other Burstner models as well ) that hairline cracks have started to appear on the rear bumper of my motorhome around the radius cutout for the corner pillars.At first I thought it was paint lifting until my dealer Camper Uk pointed out that it was actually cracking. 8O We now know of three people to have this problem,so if you have a Burstner,especially an argos,check your rear bumpers very carefully for signs of cracking.The cracks can be very hard to see.


----------



## Pusser

I've been waiting two years for my parts to arrive from Burstner. Solicitors finally start next week because with Mum gone, I find myself with time to spare. (Just waiting for someone to ask me why my parts are in Germany  )

It does appear that as far as Burstner is concerned, the UK market is one they can take or leave. Can't see an irrate German waiting two years somehow.

I think next time I shall crack on with Swifts when\if I change as they certainly have got their act together, produce some startling and innovative designs and I can at least knock on their door if I have a problem.

Think very carefully especially now in the credit crunch about buying stuff from across the La Manche as it is quite likely now that it is going to be cheaper to buy from UK manufacturers who should be able to supply parts in two weeks, never mind two years and still no delivery date.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

So when does the cracking stop 2nd 3rd or fourth replacement

Dave P


----------



## 96299

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> So when does the cracking stop 2nd 3rd or fourth replacement
> 
> Dave P


Who knows Dave. I personally think they will just keep on cracking, after all, they are only replacing like for like aren't they. :roll:

Puss.. Not had any problems getting the parts from Germany through my dealer so far, but several items have turned up with damage to them so that prolongs the agony anyway. :evil:

steve


----------



## gromett

I am guessing these are on new vehicles with all the talk of warranties.

Personally if It was mine and not under warranty I would be tempted to drill at the end of the crack to stop is wandering further then getting a load of re-inforcing glass behind it followed by a professional respray. Should provide a long lasting solution. If under warranty it sounds like either a manufacturing defect or the fixing points are mis-aligned and putting stress on the bumper?

Karl


----------



## 96299

gromett said:


> I am guessing these are on new vehicles with all the talk of warranties.
> 
> Personally if It was mine and not under warranty I would be tempted to drill at the end of the crack to stop is wandering further then getting a load of re-inforcing glass behind it followed by a professional respray. Should provide a long lasting solution. If under warranty it sounds like either a manufacturing defect or the fixing points are mis-aligned and putting stress on the bumper?
> 
> Karl


Hi Karl

Yes mine is an o7 plate van, so yes under warranty.

steve


----------

